# Six Minute Solutions or PPI Practice Problems for non-depth topics



## Surfer357 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm planning to do MD depth in October. Currently working through the 6MS for that topic and wondering if the best approach for getting up to speed on the T/F and HVAC would be to get the 6MS books for those topics and work the breadth problems or to work through the PPI practice problems for those topics. I want to spend enough time on the T/F and HVAC topics that I can nail the morning portion but I don't want to waste time doing PPI problems if they are going to be way harder than the problems I'll see on the test which is my impression reading through past posts. Any opinions?


----------



## wongdaisiu (Jul 28, 2011)

It was sufficient for me to use the Problems for the MERM. Typically those problems are not difficult, but they are tedious, and forces you to learn most of the material. But this is coming from the perspective of a T&amp;F depth.


----------



## Seafever (Jul 28, 2011)

Surfer,

I too am taking the MD exam this October. So far I have been reading thru the MERM trying to get into the right frame of mind and get a good understanding of the basic theory. I have also been working thru the HVAC and MD 6MS breadth sections. I plan to work the TF breadth section as well. I have also purchased the 2001 and 2008 NCEES sample exams and plan to work all the breadths (MD,TF and HVAC) and the MD depths. If time permits, I will work select TF and HVAC depth problems.

So far, I have not made much time to study, but I am starting to feel the pressure as test day is rapidly approaching. Only 90 days now. I better get off my lazy butt and start working more problems.

Seafever


----------



## Surfer357 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah getting into study mode has been a pain. I've been going for about 3 weeks now trying to get a little in each day and 4-5 hours on Saturdays but I feel like I've gotta figure out a way to kick it into high gear for the next 3 months to avoid having to do this whole thing again.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2011)

Do all the problems you can from every mechanical discipline you can.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Seafever said:


> Surfer,
> 
> I too am taking the MD exam this October. So far I have been reading thru the MERM trying to get into the right frame of mind and get a good understanding of the basic theory. I have also been working thru the HVAC and MD 6MS breadth sections. I plan to work the TF breadth section as well. m I have also purchased the 2001 and 2008 NCEES sample exams and plan to work all the breadths (MD,TF and HVAC) and the MD depths. If time permits, I will work select TF and HVAC depth probles.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy the purchased the 2001 and 2008 NCEES sample exams? I'm looking for them and cannot find them. Are they books or just a small manual?

Thanks!


----------

